# Pump/Power Head with ability to attach tubing on inlet



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a pump or power head that allows attaching tubing to the inlet. It would be used in a 5G, so I'm looking for something small and not too powerful. Alternatively a small in-line pump would be nice too.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you could probably slip 1" (or 3/4" maybe) silicon over the inlet of a MJ


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Marineland makes some smaller pumps that can be used inline? According to the manual, the smallest one (NJ400) does 106 l/h (26 G/h) and it's ~$25.

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/AQ12170UtilityPumpManual.pdf


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> Marineland makes some smaller pumps that can be used inline? According to the manual, the smallest one (NJ400) does 106 l/h (26 G/h) and it's ~$25.
> 
> http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/AQ12170UtilityPumpManual.pdf


Thanks for the info. Turns out the NJ400 cannot be used for inline, but the next pump up, NJ900 can be. It's a bit powerful though, but it's still the least powerful inline pump I've seen so far.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

I have run aquaclear powerheads with extreme backpressure from stuffing filter floss in the outlet tubes, I've run reverse undergravel from the outlet instead of using reverse mode and so on..no problem.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

If you take an aquaclear, and cut off the intake triangular thing, but leave the black cylindrical base. It is perfect size to a 1/2" pvc piping. If you attach a a 1/2" coupler to the other end, the tubing for Eheim 2213/2215 (12/16) I think would fit nicely into the other side of the coupling.

So the order is:

Aquaclear with intake partially cut off--->1/2" PVC piping--->coupler for 1/2" pvc piping--->Eheim tubing.

the aquaclear to pvc connection is what I use to make my river manifold tank and some sponge filters. The coupler to eheim tubing is what I use for my modified output for my Eheim 2215. So I imagine combining the 2 would not be a problem.


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

Harry, automatically the aquaclear can take a piece of hose on the outlet...so in reverse mode, it does take a hose on the "inlet". then you still might have to dealwith the outlet, depending on your design.
If you need to direct the water somewhere; if you still need to attach tubing, then there's no advantage to reverse mode usage.


----------

